# [Review] be quiet! Dark ROCK PRO 3 - Eiskalt in schwarzem Gewand?



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2014)

*Review*​ 


*be quiet!*​ 
*Dark ROCK PRO 3
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ 
​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *be quiet!* für das Sample!​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
      Be quiet! nicht nur bekannt für leise und effiziente Netzteile sowie sehr leise Gehäuselüfter hat nun seit geraumer Zeit auch CPU-Kühler im Silent-PC-Sortiment.

  Dabei bietet be quiet! unterschiedliche Varianten ihrer CPU-Kühler an.
  Der Dark ROCK PRO bildet dabei die Speerspitze des Kühlersortiments von be quiet! 

  Die aktuelle Version dieses Kühlers hört auf den eindeutigen Zusatz „3“ und repräsentiert so die dritte Auflage des Doppelturmkühler-Monsters.
  Diese wurde im Vergleich zur zweiten Auflage, dem Dark ROCK PRO „2“ um 3-mm in der Höhe beschnitten, hat eine zusätzliche Kühlfläche auf der Bodenplatte, verfügt sowohl über ein neues Lamellendesign als auch über eine neue Deckelplatte.
  Auch die Lüfter haben ein Update erhalten.
  Genaueres gibt es dazu natürlich in meinem Test, bei dem ich euch nun viel Spaß wünsche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlPLtgLefZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Was ihr so findet*


Sucht euch was aus und LOS gehts​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
        Für be quiet! und natürlich auch zum Namen des Kühler Dark ROCK PRO 3, erstrahlt die komplette Schachtel im einem schwarzen Grundton.
  Auf der Front wartet dann eine Fotografie unseres neu erworben Kühlers auf uns, zusammen mit den diversen Logos und der maximalen TDP von 250-W, die der Kühler abführen kann.
  Die Rückseite bietet eine beschriftete technische Zeichnung des Dark ROCK PRO 3, sowie Informationen zu den neuen Lüfterlagern.
  Auf den Seiten gibt es in fünf verschiedenen Sprachen noch einige Informationen zum eigentlichen Kühlerpaket.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Öffnen wir die Schachtel, finden wir sicher gepolstert den Dark ROCK PRO 3 und sein kleines Zubehörpaket in einer extra Schachtel.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

        Ist die schwarze Umverpackung entfernt, wird sofort ersichtlich, warum die Kartonage der Umverpackung so groß und vor allem so schwer war.
  Denn mit 1197-g verpasst der Dark ROCK PRO 3 nur knapp die 1,2-kg Marke.
  Für CPU-Kühler ist das Gewicht dennoch extrem hoch.
  Ob damit gleichzeitig auch die Kühlleistung extrem hoch ausfällt, schauen wir uns weiter unten in meinem Test an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Doch - durch welche konstruktive Massnahmen kommt der Dark ROCK PRO 3 auf ein solch hohes Kampfgewicht?
  Zum einen natürlich durch seine Doppelturmkühlerbauweise - be quiet! spendiert jedem dieser Kühltürme 45 Aluminiumlamellen, die für den optischen Abschluss alle schwarz vernickelt wurden.
  Eine weitere Besonderheit sind die kleinen Noppen, die in jede der Kühllamellen von unten gestanzt wurde, diese sollen für eine höhere Fläche sorgen, sprich die Kühlleistung und somit die Wärmeaufnahmefläche vergrößern.
  Ersichtlich wird dies, wenn man sich den Kühler von unten genauer ansieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Ist der Kühler schon auf den Kopf gestellt, werfen wir auch gleich noch einen genaueren Blick auf die Bodenplatte.
  Bei dieser setzt be quiet! auf eine massive Bodenplatte aus Kupfer, die ebenfalls schwarz vernickelt und auf der CPU-Kontaktfläche komplett plan geschliffen wurde. Sie ist so hochwertig bearbeitet worden, dass sie als kleiner Ersatz-Spiegel herhalten kann - falls notwendig.
  Weiterhin fällt die zusätzliche Kühlfläche auf der der Oberseite der Bodenplatte ins Auge.
  Diese soll - durch die 3-mm niedrige Bauweise im Vergleich zum Dark ROCK PRO 2 zusammen mit den Noppen in den Lamellen - die verlorengegangene Kühlfläche in der Höhe ausgleichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



     Die Heatpipes haben sich allerdings nicht verändert: Wie gehabt leiten sieben 6-mm Heatpipes die Abwärme der CPU an die beiden Kühltürme.
  Auch auf der Oberseite des Dark ROCK PRO 3 hat sich optisch etwas getan.
  Die Abschlussplatte ist zwar noch immer aus schwarz eloxiertem und gebürstetem Aluminium und die 14 Heatpipe-Enden sind mit schwarzen Stahlkappen abgeschlossen, aber be quiet! hat sich hier für eine zweistufige Abdeckung entschieden.
  In der Mitte der Deckelplatte ziert weiterhin der silberne be quiet! Schriftzug den Kühlkörper.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Damit der schwarze Felsen natürlich mit genügend Frischluft versorgt werden kann, spendiert be quiet! dem Dark ROCK PRO 3 einen 120- sowie einen 135-mm SilentWings 2 Lüfter.
  Dieser werden jeweils mit zwei Lüfterklammern am Kühlkörper fixiert.
  Der 120-mm Lüfter verfügt dabei über einen Y-PWM Anschluss, so lassen sich beide Lüfter an nur einem PWM-Anschluss betreiben.
  Neu bei den Lüftern ist der neue 6-Pol-Motor bei den SilentWings 2 Lüftern, die auf dem Dark ROCK PRO 3 zum Einsatz kommen.
  Diese sollen sich durch eine höhere Laufruhe auszeichnen und zudem auch stromsparender an ihre Arbeit gehen. Das negative an der ganzen Sache: Die Mainboards lesen hier falsche höhere Drehzahlen aus.
  be quiet! wird als Lösung des Problems kostenlos einen Adapter anbieten.
  Ob sich das positiv auf die Lautstärke auswirkt, schauen wir uns natürlich später auch noch an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/SIZE]


[/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE]            An der gesamten Verarbeitung des be quiet! Dark ROCK PRO 3 gibt es nichts zu meckern.
  Alles ist sehr edel verarbeitet und auch die Materialzusammenstellung lässt keine Wünsche offen.




*Die Montage *​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
          Stellt sich nun noch die Frage, wie wird der be quiet! Dark ROCK PRO 3 montiert.
  Ich führe dies beispielhaft auf einem AM3+ System von AMD vor.

  Zu Beginn muss das komplette AMD-Retentionmodul entfernt werden und die CPU von den Resten der alten Wärmeleitpaste gereinigt werden.
  Ist dies geschehen, nimmt man die Montageanleitung zur Hand.

  Im Folgenden wird die Multibackplate bei den entsprechenden Bohrungen mit den vier langen Schrauben bestückt; diese halten sich in der Multibackplate von selbst.
  Nun wird die Multibackplate so unter das Mainboard positioniert, dass die vier Gewindeenden um den CPU-Sockel aus den vorhandenen Bohrungen im Mainboard hervorstehen.
  Auf diese vier Gewindestangen werden nun die C-Profil-Abstandshalter gesetzt.
  Jetzt wird der eigentliche CPU-Kühler zur Hand genommen und an diesem jeweils mit zwei Schrauben die entsprechende Sockelhalterung fixiert - in meinem Fall natürlich die AMD-Halterung.

[url="https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/media/dsc-1791.719792/full"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU wird nun mit Wärmeleitpaste versorgt und der Kühler so auf der CPU positioniert dass er von unten mit den vier Gewindestangen verschraubt werden kann.
    Womit ich auch schon beim Knackpunkt der Montage wäre: Dieser Schritt ist nicht nur sehr fummelig, da man von unten Schrauben muss.
  Auch das Gewicht von ca. 1200-g erschwert das ganze noch etwas.
    Ist das Mainboard bereits in einem Gehäuse eingebaut geht es etwas einfacher von der Hand, der schwere Kühler muss trotzdem mit einer Hand fixiert werden.
  Am besten holt ihr euch da Hilfe von eurer besseren Hälfte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Ist der Dark ROCK PRO 3 montiert, fällt auf, dass der 120-mm Lüfter auf den G.Skill RipjawsX aufliegt.
  Wer hier also RAM-Module mit hohen Kühlkörpern verbauen möchte, muss entweder den vorderen Lüfter versetzen oder sich nach einem anderen Lüfter umsehen.
  Ihr sollten grob 10-15 Minuten für die Montage einplanen.
  An Werkzeug reichen ein kleiner und ein großer Schraubendreher.



*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8150 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,0 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​         Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau   statt,   wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen    CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch     mit den beiden Noiseblocker-Lüftern als Referenzlüfter für alle Kühler.
  Ein Multiframe M12-P für die Performance-Systeme und ein M12-S1 für Silentsysteme.
  Beide werden mit voller Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Arctic MX2 verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.     FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst     aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests



Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Bei den Temperaturmessungen auf dem offenem Tischaufbau mit dem Serienlüfter positioniert sich der Dark ROCK PRO 3 von be quiet! knapp hinter bzw. auf der gelichen Stufe wie der Noctua NH-D14.
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V*

Mit dem Silent-Lüfter steigt die Temperatur natürlich aufgrund der   geringen Drehzahl weiter an, dafür arbeitet der Kühler mit dem   Noiseblocker fast lautlos.
Hier liefert der Dark ROCK PRO 3 auch angemessene Temperaturwerte.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Mit dem Performance setzte sich der Dark ROCK PRO 3 an die Spitze des Testfeldes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lautstärke*


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  

Der Dark ROCK PRO 3 verrichtet bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V seine Arbeit stets leise. Lediglich bei einem offnen Tischaufbau - wie in meinem Falle - vernimmt man ein leichtes Rauschen.
 Werden die Lüfter mit 7-V betrieben, vernimmt man fast gar kein Rauschen mehr und der Dark ROCK PRO 3 arbeitet nahezu geräuschlos.



*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
            Mit dem Dark ROCK PRO 3 präsentiert be quiet! einen echten High-End CPU-Kühler, sowohl was die Lautstärke, die Kühlleistung aber auch leider den Preis angeht.
  Aber der Reihe nach.
  Zur Kühlleistung muss ich wohl keine Worte mehr verlieren, der Dark ROCK PRO 3 ist hier wirklich ein „kalter“ Felsen.
  Auch bei der Lautstärke gibt er sich fast als perfekter Felsen und geht sowohl bei 12-V als auch bei 7-V Lüfterspannung sehr Leise zu werke.
  Ebenfalls positiv ist die große Sockelkompatibilität, gerade bei älteren Sockeln.
  Auch optisch und vor allem an der Verarbeitung gibt es rein gar nichts zu bemängeln.
  Nicht optimal gelöst, ist der letzte Montageschritt bei dem man eine dritte Hand (bei nicht eingebautem Mainboard) gut gebrauchen könnte.
  Für RAM’S mit hohen Kühlern ist der Kühler ebenfalls nur eingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Ebenso ist die falsche Drehzahlauslesung etwas lästig.
  Zu Letzte bleibt der wohl größte Kritikpunkt für viele, der Preis.
  Mit 65-€ ist der Kühler kein Schnäppchen, kühlt jedoch auch hitzköpfige CPU’s ohne Probleme und vor allem leise und bietet auch genügend Luft für OC und heiße Sommertage.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*be quiet! Dark ROCK PRO 3 im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*be quiet! Dark ROCK PRO 3 auf der be quiet! Webseite*






*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi - Dem harwdarechecker*


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2014)

So, viel Spaß beim Lesen 

Grüße


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2014)

Schade das die Sockelmontage immer noch miserabel ist.
Man könnte ja glauben das BQ in der dritten Generation endlich dazugelernt hätte.

Toller Test


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank! 

Ja das ist das Einzige wirkliche was stört.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2014)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Ja das ist das Einzige wirkliche was stört.


 
Gilt das auch für ein Intel System?
Du hast ja jetzt auf AMD gebaut und da muss man das Retention Modul ja immer entfernen wenn der Kühler verschraubt wird.

Denn sonst ist es ja egal da die Vorgehensweise bei Verschraubten Kühlern eigentlich immer die gleiche ist.


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Februar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...k-rock-pro-3-eiskalt-schwarzem-gewand.html#a6



> Die Montage des Raijintek EREBOSS



Sonst ist der Test top


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Februar 2014)

Zwei Sachen, die mir noch beim Überfliegen aufgefallen sind:

"Informationen zum Test": Bild 2 ist lediglich ein Thumbnail
"Der Kühler im Detail": Link zum letzten Bild ist unvollständig


----------



## Abductee (24. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für ein Intel System?



 Bis auf Sockel 2011, Ja.



Threshold schrieb:


> Denn sonst ist es ja egal da die Vorgehensweise bei Verschraubten Kühlern eigentlich immer die gleiche ist.



Es macht halt einen Unterschied ob ich die Sockelbefestigung gemütlich vorinstallieren kann, das Mainboard danach eben auf einen Tisch lege und dann nur von oben eine Brücke festschraube.
Als wie ein Zirkusaffe mit einer Hand den Kühler halte, mit der anderen das Mainboard und mit der dritten die Schrauben festziehe.
Alternativ den Kühler auf den Kopf stelle und dann halb blind versuche die Schrauben anzuziehen. Es ist und bleibt ein Krampf.
Die Montagemöglichkeit wie es der Dark Rock 3 hat, entspricht einem Kühler der 30€ Klasse, und nicht die eines ~70€ Modells.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Februar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...k-rock-pro-3-eiskalt-schwarzem-gewand.html#a6
> 
> 
> 
> Sonst ist der Test top


 

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen.


Dazu noch ein allgemeiner Kritikpunkt:

In der Wissenschaft werden Temperaturdifferenzen nicht in °C gemessen, sondern in Kelvin.
Allein deshalb solltest du überlegen, ob du das nicht ändern solltest, da es einfach professioneller aussieht.

Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass manche denken "ja wie, 9° C in Idle und nur 30° C unter Last ".


Entweder die reale Gradangabe in °C oder die Temperaturdifferenz in Kelvin


----------



## Jarafi (25. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für das Lob, di ekleinigkeiten verbessere ich gleich noch!

Wollte ich shcon gestern machen, abe rbin nicht dazu gekommen, habe leider noch Klausuren 

@ Jeanboy

Das mit dem Kelvin stimmt, beachte ich noch, vielen Dank.
Die Werte abzüglich der Raumtemperatur stehen aber in der Testbeschreibung 

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## BigAl2 (25. Februar 2014)

Schönes Review,

wenn auch ich mir Ergebnisse bei 5V und Messungen zur Geräuschentwicklung wünschen würde.

Dein Ernst oder ein Fehler?!?


Jarafi schrieb:


> Bei den Temperaturmessungen auf dem offenem Tischaufbau mit dem Serienlüfter positioniert sich der Dark ROCK PRO 3 von be quie! an der Spitze des Testfeldes.


Auch nach zweimaliger Kontrolle deiner Ergebnisse belegt der Rock „nur“ den zweiten Platz!
Bei 7V Kühlt der Noctua NH-D14, wenn auch nur minimal, besser  und bei 12V herrscht einigkeit.


----------



## Jarafi (25. Februar 2014)

Danke ,

5-V werde ich mal austesten.

Den Satz habe ich noch verbessert !

Viele Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## FrozenEYZ (25. Februar 2014)

"Den mit 1197-g verpasst der Dark ROCK PRO 3 nur knapp die 1,2-kg Marke." Da fehlt noch ein n beim ersten Wort 

Ansonsten sehr schöner Test  Sieht echt gut aus der Dark Rock Pro


----------



## Adi1 (25. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> "Den mit 1197-g verpasst der Dark ROCK PRO 3 nur knapp die 1,2-kg Marke." Da fehlt noch ein n beim ersten Wort
> 
> Sieht echt gut aus der Dark Rock Pro


 
Der DPR3 ist auch gut.


----------



## Jarafi (25. Februar 2014)

Danke , schon gefixt.

Grüße


----------



## sensit1ve_ (26. Februar 2014)

Wie immer ein sehr schönes Review. Danke .


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2014)

Danke dir!


----------



## greenslot (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

wie ist denn der Platz bei vier Speicherriegel?
Würden vier G.Skill RipjawsX drunter passen oder stoßt der ganz linke Speicherriegel dann die Heatpipes an?


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2014)

Hi,

die stoßen eher am Lüfter an als an den Heatpipes.
Wie du auf den Bildern erkennen kannst 

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## greenslot (26. Februar 2014)

Ok, das wäre ja dann kein Problem, den Lüfter kann man ja etwas in der Höhe versetzen!?


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2014)

Ja kalr, das ist kein Thema.

Grüße


----------



## flozn (7. März 2014)

Be Quiet Kühler sind so sexy wie die von Noctua hässlich


----------

